# s13 truck conversion



## Firestorm8319 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi, I was wondering how Nobushige Kumakubo converted his s13 into a pickup truck? I was also wondering if this could apply to any other cars, such as a b12 sentra. If anyone knows how and its cost please let me know. Thanks.
http://www.turbomagazine.com/features/0401tur_drift/


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i think he chopped the top off from behind the front seats and just put a bed cover or something over it. getting something like that done would probably be between 5-10K, but hell, i don't work in a body shop.


----------

